# When do you like to cut your crop, morning or evening?



## Puna bud (Dec 10, 2008)

I was curious about when you folks like to cut down your stash.   I know some folks like early morning because of Trichomes.  Then some folks thing early evening right before sunset has the most trichomes.   How do you folks feel about harvesting, and your personal time for doing it and why?


----------



## andy52 (Dec 10, 2008)

i harvest mine when the trichs tell me too,whether its day or night makes no difference to me.it all smokes the same.jmo


----------



## Abso (Dec 10, 2008)

12 hours is not going to affect your trichs, imho.


----------



## LegendaryGT (Dec 10, 2008)

About an hour before the dark cycle would end is my estimate for the best time to hack it. The plants gets into a cycle and will start "getting ready" for the light about 30 minutes prior to the light. You want to cut the plant when it's still in its regenerative phase, using all its resources and saved up energy to grow and produce THC (night).

If you've already payed for/used 12 hours worth of energy in the form of your lights, you might as well let the plant use it before hacking it! Right?!


----------



## Disco94 (Dec 10, 2008)

I only harvest in the winter solstice when the moon is at it highest... (That's the Fatweiser and new crop talking.)


----------



## stoneylove (Dec 11, 2008)

I like to wait for an eclipse. Lunar, not solar.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 11, 2008)

funny guys.....I look at trichs..and then Harvest at all diffrent times..mostley in my Morning  cause my kids are sleeping so i am no dissturbed..lol..I dont think it matters when you harvest  day/night   I dont recomend waiting for aa eclips tho..lol..hope this helps:bolt::bong:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 11, 2008)

*usually daytime ,,,when kids are at school ,,,or night time when in bed  so anytime really eace:*


----------



## Oscar (Dec 11, 2008)

My outdoor stuff is done just before the sun comes up......


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 11, 2008)

In the morning- when hubby is at work and kids are at school.


----------



## JBonez (Dec 11, 2008)

I dont know, i have never harvested before.

end useless comment.


----------



## LegendaryGT (Dec 11, 2008)

How many of you are stay-at-home wives? Holy


----------



## brushybill (Dec 11, 2008)

i have read that  the best time to harvest is right before your lights come on, the reasoning being that at night your plants draw starches and sugars down to the roots.  these sugars and starches when present in the plant fiber will give the plant a more harsh taste and  cause a longer curing time, any nutrients not used up by the plant will be down in the roots


----------



## Puna bud (Dec 13, 2008)

you all are right I guess.  It seems it's just a matter of personal preference .  Normally I try to use the Lunar charts to plan my harvests.    But because of hard rains the past few days in Hawaii I decided to bust out the pruning tools and get a cutting to avoid any "bud rot" on plants that are Idica dominate.
   Because of my constant planting of seeds it seems like I'm always always one or two weeks from harvesting....always!!!


----------



## Hick (Dec 14, 2008)

.."fact".. light degrades thc.. soooo IMHO.. and what I have read and deduced from reasoning, "before" any light is allowed to begin the degradation process, is "theoretically" the best time of day...


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Dec 14, 2008)

Puna: 
Nice pics.  How much does that closet reek?  That looks like it could be smelled from a couple towns away.  LOL


----------

